# Anyone try the Vivitar or YoungNou flash units?



## dustin0479 (May 31, 2012)

I currently have 1 sb600 and would like to add 1 or 2 more, I have been considering the Vivitar as a budget OCF.  From what I understand they can be triggered just like the SB600 in commander mode.  Does anyone have any feedback or experience with them?  The price difference between the vivitar and Nikon is HUGE.


----------



## tom_bond88 (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought the yongnuo 560 a few months ago for around £60 and it's been brilliant, only ever used it off camera, it has an optical slave mode so wireless triggers aren't needed,( I use them on mine though) it feels pretty cheap to hold as its made from cheap plastics buying you look after it all should be fine, mine has never let me down and I would recommend it to anyone lookin for a cheap alternative for OCF


----------



## Dao (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure which vivitar you were referring to, I have few of the vivitar 285hv.  And they are triggered by a radio trigger which do not need line of sight and works pretty good.  The draw back is you can only set the power to full, 1/2, 1/4 and 1/16 only.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 1, 2012)

dustin0479 said:
			
		

> I currently have 1 sb600 and would like to add 1 or 2 more, I have been considering the Vivitar as a budget OCF.  From what I understand they can be triggered just like the SB600 in commander mode.  Does anyone have any feedback or experience with them?  The price difference between the vivitar and Nikon is HUGE.



They aren't cls compatible(285hv,283 a most popular.) as was mentioned they work well with triggers. Once you learn how to adjust the settings on the flash, you are good.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 1, 2012)

Yup, 285's FTW.

And a smoking GN number for a strobe.


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2012)

At one point I had 14 Vivitar 285HVs - inexpensive, but good power output. Inexpensive, but a bit slow to recycle.

The 285HVs have a semi automatic mode that is independent of whatever camera is used.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have 2 of the YN 560s that I trigger with dirt cheap Cowboy slaves, and they work fine.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 1, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> At one point I had 14 Vivitar 285HVs - inexpensive, but good power output. Inexpensive, but a bit slow to recycle.
> 
> The 285HVs have a semi automatic mode that is independent of whatever camera is used.



X2. Even with new nimh batteries, I get about 3-4 second recycle for full power dumps.

OP, sb28 will run you around the same price, recycles much faster, and accepts a battery pack. I would get one of these. However, I've heard good things about the yn560( although I've never owned or used one.)


----------



## Dao (Jun 1, 2012)

For the Vivitar 285hv, you can use battery pack or AC adapter (i have the ac adapter) to lower the recycle time as well.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dao said:
			
		

> For the Vivitar 285hv, you can use battery pack or AC adapter (i have the ac adapter) to lower the recycle time as well.



You have the ac adaptor? How's the recycle time?


----------



## sm4him (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought the Yongnuo 560, at the recommendation of several on this forum, and I love it. Granted, I've never used an SB so I can't compare.  I have a D5100, so I have to set the YN manually off-camera (on too, I suppose) and use wireless triggers, but I've really had no problems with it, other than some operator error issues.


----------



## willis_927 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a yongnuo 560, as well as the 560 II. I actually prefer to use both the yongnuo's over my canon 430 exII when I am using off camera flash. The only time I use the canon is when I have the flash on camera and want to use ttl.


----------



## willis_927 (Jun 1, 2012)

and I trigger all 3 off them off camera with yongnuo rf-602 wireless transmitters. They are cheap and work great.


----------



## dustin0479 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone have the 460?   From what I can tell the screen is the main difference.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 2, 2012)

Since when does the SB-600 have a commander mode?


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 2, 2012)

chuasam said:
			
		

> Since when does the SB-600 have a commander mode?



I think he meant using his pop up to fire the sb600.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 6, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so your running 285's with rechargable batteries? I was going to do this in mine to stop chewing thru batteries. but thought I read in the manual that your not supposed to run rechargeables with these.


----------



## studioesem (Jun 14, 2012)

tom_bond88 said:


> I bought the yongnuo 560 a few months ago for around £60 and it's been brilliant, only ever used it off camera, it has an optical slave mode so wireless triggers aren't needed,( I use them on mine though) it feels pretty cheap to hold as its made from cheap plastics buying you look after it all should be fine, mine has never let me down and I would recommend it to anyone lookin for a cheap alternative for OCF



I agree .. the Yongnuo flashes are an absolute beauty.. i bought for myself the YN560 II which to be honest i compare with Canon 580EX II and i like the yongnuo one better .. get one of those.. !


----------

